# Golf Carts at the campground



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Everytime I visit a campground, you will see some folks cruising around on their golf carts. Do you have to pay extra fees to use them, or do they just allow them. Seems to me like it would be a lot of work getting them there, unless you were on an extended visit or permanent spot.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't speak for every campground about the fees they may charge to have a golf cart, but I know that Fort Wilderness at Disney doesn't charge an extra fee for you to bring your own cart. The rent them and you have to pay $50 a day :shocked:... I myself will just walk!


People trick their golf carts out like you wouldn't believe. Lift kits, spinner rims, paint jobs :shrug:. 

I can't manage to vacuum my car every month... how do these people find the time?

Then again, I do spend a good deal of time on Camper Community :10309:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't think most charge if you bring your own. I did have some choice words one time with some teenagers that were driving their grandfather's cart all over the sand dunes (against the law) near loggerhead turtle nesting sites (even more against the law).


----------

